# Cape May



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Anyone fishing tomorrow 8/28 in Cape May around Noon???? Getting off work early and will be heading out to the beach or jetty.. Looking to see if anyone wants to join up and wet a few..

Rich


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*give me a call*

Hit me up and we'll go.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Paul,*

Need your number lost it while back give me a call around 10am. It's going to be low tide but I don't care...609-820-9174


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Middle Thorofare Bridge*

Rich and I hit the toll bridge at low tide. Wasn't too bad. Rich got whacked buy a blue who thieved his bait. You could see the bait fish jumping. But.......the exictment for the day.....I broke my chair and Rich snapped his line on a cast so loud that I thought someone was shootin at us. Made for a good day though.


----------



## stat4u (Aug 15, 2007)

gotta watch those chairs you get at the dollar store By the way ..what causes the line to snap like that during the cast? I have had it happen a few times as well and the only thing I can figure is too much weight on light line?


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

stat4u said:


> gotta watch those chairs you get at the dollar store By the way ..what causes the line to snap like that during the cast? I have had it happen a few times as well and the only thing I can figure is too much weight on light line?


Well tha tis usually the #1 factor but my situation was that I have been spoiled for so long fishing off a boat that i forgot to tie a shock leader and ummmmmm Shh..:redface::redface: flip the brake to freespool.


----------

